# he or she > they



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2013)

Και οι επτά δόκτορες φαίνεται πως έχουν γεμάτο γραμματοκιβώτιο προσωπικών μηνυμάτων. Είναι μάλλον βέβαιο ότι αυτό ισχύει και για τους επτά, αν κρίνω από τον πληθυντικό του αυτόματου μηνύματος: 



> drsiebenmal *has *exceeded *their *stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until *they *clear some space.



Ας επιληφθεί όποιος από τους επτά είναι εύκαιρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2013)

Το αίτημά σας προωθήθηκε αρμοδίως.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2013)

To _they _σε χρήσεις στ' αγγλικά όπως αυτή στο #55 χρησιμοποιείται για τη μη-δήλωση γένους.


----------



## Themis (Dec 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> To _they _σε χρήσεις στ' αγγλικά όπως αυτή στο #55 χρησιμοποιείται για τη μη-δήλωση γένους.


Το χρησιμοποιεί μάλιστα παντού το λεξικό Collins Cobuild.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2013)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν το γνώριζα. Είχα μείνει στην υποχρεωτική χρήση του θηλυκού για να αποφευχθεί η δήλωση γένους. Το ότι θα σκαρφίζονταν κάποιοι και στραμπούληγμα της γραμματικής στο όνομα της πολιτικής ορθότητας δεν το είχα φανταστεί.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2013)

Pidyo, να σου γνωρίσω ένα πολύ καλό φόρουμ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-της-συντάκτριας&p=23051&viewfull=1#post23051. :)


----------



## pidyo (Dec 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Pidyo, να σου γνωρίσω ένα πολύ καλό φόρουμ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-της-συντάκτριας&p=23051&viewfull=1#post23051. :)



Για δες... (συμφωνώ απολύτως με την τοποθέτησή σου λίγες αναρτήσεις πριν από εκείνη στην οποία με στέλνεις). 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Versnel στο βιβλίο που ανέφερα στο διπλανό νήμα θυμίζει πως ο Kenneth Dover στην Εισαγωγή του στους Βατράχους του Αριστοφάνη χρησιμοποιεί τα ουδέτερα hrs (her και his) και hrm (her και him). Αυτό είναι και οπτικό στραμπούληγμα, όχι μόνο γραμματικό.

Edit: Το ενδιαφέρον, απ' ό,τι βλέπω, είναι ότι η χρήση του they στο πλαίσιο της πολιτικής ορθότητας ίσως προέκυψε από την απελπισία που προκάλεσαν αυτά τα επίκοινα μορφώματα.

Edit2: Ουάου, υπάρχει και faq.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2013)

Όταν αυτό το "they" αντί για "he/she" φτάνει σε βαθμό γελοιότητας:






A walker pulls down their hood as they brave the stormy weather in Lyme Regis.

Από τον Guardian.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> A walker pulls down their hood as they brave the stormy weather in Lyme Regis.


Δεν ξέρω αν ο αγγλόφωνος το θεωρεί περίεργο ή γελοίο. Εμένα δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου ενώ όλα τα αμήχανα he/she με ενοχλούν αφόρητα. Οι εναλλακτικές αγγλικές διατυπώσεις είναι πάγκακες, ενώ τις ελληνικές δεν θα ήθελα ούτε να τις σκεφτώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2013)

Το να διαβάζω "they" χωρίς να έχω εικόνα δεν μ' ενοχλεί. Αλλά να βλέπω την εικόνα ενός ανθρώπου που φοράει κουκούλα και να τον αποκαλώ "they", ναι, μου φαίνεται γελοίο. Κάποιος άλλος τρόπος θα υπάρχει για να δείξεις ότι αμφιβάλλεις για το φύλο του ατόμου. Στο κάτω κάτω, βρε αδερφέ, ας τον ονομάσεις "he", αφού από την εικόνα μοιάζει να είναι άντρας. Κι αν κάνεις λάθος και είναι γυναίκα, σιγά το λάθος, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2013)

Αν και κακώς συνεχίζουμε εδώ τη συζήτηση, δες πώς παρουσιάζουν δυο λεξικά αυτή τη σύμβαση, αφού προφανώς ο αγγλόφωνος δεν ξενίζεται πια από τη χρήση:

[ODE]
*2* [singular] used to refer to a person of unspecified sex: _ask a friend if they could help_

The word *they* (with its counterparts *them*, *their*, and *themselves*) as a singular pronoun to refer to a person of unspecified sex has been used since at least the 16th century. In the late 20th century, as the traditional use of *he* to refer to a person of either sex came under scrutiny on the grounds of sexism, this use of *they* became more common. It is now generally accepted in contexts where it follows an indefinite pronoun such as *anyone*, *no one*, *someone*, or *a person*, as in *anyone*_ can join if *they* are a resident_ and *each*_ to *their* own_. In other contexts, coming after singular nouns, the use of *they* is now common, though less widely accepted, especially in formal contexts. Sentences such as _ask *a friend* if *they* could help_ are still criticized for being ungrammatical. Nevertheless, in view of the growing acceptance of *they* and its obvious practical advantages, *they* is used in this dictionary in many cases where *he* would have been used formerly. 

[Longman]
*4* used when talking about someone who may be male or female, to avoid saying ‘he or she’: 
_If anyone has any information related to the crime, will they please contact the police.
Every child, whoever they are, deserves to have a mum and a dad.
_
GRAMMAR 
You can use *they*, *them*, and *their* to refer to a single person when you do not want to show that the person is male or female. People do this because they want to avoid suggesting that the person can only be male, or using longer expressions such as ‘he or she’, ‘him or her’ etc 
_• If anyone doesn't like it, they can leave. 
• When a friend upsets you, do you tell them? 
• Someone has left their coat.
_This use is acceptable and very common in speech, and is becoming more acceptable in writing as well. However, some people consider this use to be incorrect. You can sometimes avoid the problem by making the subject plural 
_• If people don’t like it, they can leave. 
• When friends upset you, do you tell them?
_


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2013)

Εγώ μετά από δεκαετίες στην αγγλοφωνία εξακολουθώ να ξενίζομαι και προτιμώ άλλες διατυπώσεις, άμα θεωρώ οτι είναι προβληματικό να λέω he και one και να εννοώ γενικώς και αορίστως εκπρόσωπο του έιδους homo sapiens. 
_ If anyone doesn't like it, they can leave._ 
Those who don't like it can leave. 
Opponents to the proposal can leave. 
_When a friend upsets you, do you tell them? _ (αυτό είναι το πιο ζόρικο)
When friends upset you, do you tell them?
_Someone has left their coat._
Someone has left a coat (πιο ακριβές, γιατί δεν ξέρουμε αν το παλτό είναι δικό του ή απλώς το κουβαλάει για λογαριασμό κάποιου άλλου- αν ξέρουμε ότι ειναι δικό του, τότε ξέρουμε και το φύλο του γιατί ξέρουμε ποιός είναι)

Στη φωτογραφία πιο πάνω είναι εμφανώς άντρας ο εικονιζόμενος. 
Και επιπλέον η φράση 
_A walker pulls down their hood as they brave the stormy weather in Lyme Regis_
χωρίς εικόνα σε κάνει να αναρωτηθείς ποιοί είναι αυτοί που βγήκαν έξω στην κακοκαιρία και τους τραβάει την κουκούλα ο διαβάτης και τι σόι περιεργο πράμα είναι αυτό, να τραγουδάς στη βροχή και έρχεται ένας περαστικός να σου κατεβάζει την κουκούλα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2013)

Κι άλλα δύο...
_If anyone has any information related to the crime, will they please contact the police._
Ιf you have any information related to the crime, please contact the police
_Every child, whoever they are, deserves to have a mum and a dad._
Every child deserves to have a mum or dad (το άλλο είναι πλεονασμός, όταν λέμε κάθε παιδί εννοούμε κάθε παιδί)
Every child, regardless of background/ heritage/ origin/ κλπ, deserves to have a mum and dad.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2013)

Κι εγώ είναι πιθανό να τα γράψω διαφορετικά, αλλά δεν με παραξενεύουν όταν τα βλέπω.



SBE said:


> Στη φωτογραφία πιο πάνω είναι εμφανώς άντρας ο εικονιζόμενος.
> Και επιπλέον η φράση
> _A walker pulls down their hood as they brave the stormy weather in Lyme Regis_
> χωρίς εικόνα σε κάνει να αναρωτηθείς ποιοί είναι αυτοί που βγήκαν έξω στην κακοκαιρία και τους τραβάει την κουκούλα ο διαβάτης και τι σόι περίεργο πράμα είναι αυτό, να τραγουδάς στη βροχή και έρχεται ένας περαστικός να σου κατεβάζει την κουκούλα.



Αν ήσουν ο Ελληγεννής, θα έλεγα ότι εδώ έχουμε την περίπτωση «Μα τι περίεργο πράγμα είναι αυτό, να περπατάς στην εξέδρα και να σου πετάνε την μπάλα στο κεφάλι!». Διότι εδώ έχουμε αποκλειστικά (α) την περίπτωση λεζάντας και (β) όπου αυτοί που την έγραψαν είχαν τα μάτια του λαγού και όχι της κουκουβάγιας. (Ένας ή μία ήταν αλλά...).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν ο αγγλόφωνος το θεωρεί περίεργο ή γελοίο. Εμένα δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου ενώ όλα τα αμήχανα he/she με ενοχλούν αφόρητα. Οι εναλλακτικές αγγλικές διατυπώσεις είναι πάγκακες, ενώ τις ελληνικές δεν θα ήθελα ούτε να τις σκεφτώ.



Άνθρωπος; Άτομο;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Διότι εδώ έχουμε αποκλειστικά (α) την περίπτωση λεζάντας και (β) όπου αυτοί που την έγραψαν είχαν τα μάτια του λαγού και όχι της κουκουβάγιας. (Ένας ή μία ήταν αλλά...).


Μα ακριβώς αυτό θεώρησα ότι είναι το πρόβλημα, και αυτό επεσήμανα, αφού εξαρχής είπα ότι δεν μ' ενοχλεί γενικά ο κανόνας του "they/them". Αυτή η λεζάντα δεν ταιριάζει με κανένα από τα παραδείγματα που έδωσες πιο πάνω από τα λεξικά. Όλα, μα όλα τα παραδείγματα, μιλάνε για πρόσωπο που δεν ξέρουμε ποιο είναι, δεν το βλέπουμε, μιλάμε γενικώς και αορίστως. Όταν ο κανόνας εφαρμόζεται για πρόσωπο που εικονίζεται, είναι μια γελοιότητα που δήθεν στηρίζεται σε έναν γραμματικό κανόνα - από έναν δημοσιογράφο που θα μπορούσε να το έχει γράψει αλλιώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2013)

Ακόμη κι αν δεν ήθελε να πάει στην ασφάλεια του αρσενικού, μπορούσε να μην βάλει καθόλου αντωνυμίες.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 24, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα πιο πάνω. Είναι κάπως *υστερικά* πολιτικά ορθή η λεζάντα. 

Να συμπληρώσω για τις άλλες διατυπώσεις ότι υπάρχει και το s/he.


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2013)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν είναι ακριβώς γραμματικός _κανόνας_, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τον ακολουθήσεις αλλιώς θα σε πουν αγράμματο. Το λέει κι ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω:
people do this because they want to avoid suggesting that the person can only be male

και μερικά ιστορικά για τη χρήση εδώ (πολύ μ'άρεσε το άρθρο)


----------



## Philip (Dec 25, 2013)

Να προσθέσω ως Άγγλος ότι δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου η λεζάντα, είναι πολύ φυσιολογική η χρήση. Μάλλον με εκπλήσσουν παρατηρήσεις τύπου

_ Όταν ο κανόνας εφαρμόζεται για πρόσωπο που εικονίζεται, είναι μια γελοιότητα που δήθεν στηρίζεται σε έναν γραμματικό κανόνα - από έναν δημοσιογράφο που θα μπορούσε να το έχει γράψει αλλιώς._ 

Βέβαια θα μπορούσε να το γράψει διαφορετικά, αλλά γιατί να το κάνει αυτό, there is no problem in his (?her) mind in the first place.


----------



## cougr (Dec 25, 2013)

Philip said:


> Να προσθέσω ως Άγγλος ότι δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου η λεζάντα, είναι πολύ φυσιολογική η χρήση. Μάλλον με εκπλήσσουν παρατηρήσεις τύπου
> 
> _ Όταν ο κανόνας εφαρμόζεται για πρόσωπο που εικονίζεται, είναι μια γελοιότητα που δήθεν στηρίζεται σε έναν γραμματικό κανόνα - από έναν δημοσιογράφο που θα μπορούσε να το έχει γράψει αλλιώς._
> 
> ...




My sentiments precisely, Philip (you just beat me to it, incidentally). I understand that it's still a contentious issue that raises the ire of many a few but the practice of using plural pronouns to refer back to a singular subject has been around for as long as I care to remember and is so widely accepted that I often wonder what the fuss is about.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2013)

Άσχετα με το πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι -κι εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ κατά κόρον- είναι ραντομιά. Γιατί είναι πιο έγκυρο το να χρησιμοποιήσεις πληθυντικό για να αναφερθείς σε άγνωστο ενικό από το να χρησιμοποιήσεις αρσενικό; Και τα δυο συμβάσεις είναι, υποκατάστατα του ανύπαρκτου προσώπου που θα δήλωνε άγνωστο ενικό, με το δεύτερο να είναι και πραγματικά σωστό στο 50% των περιπτώσεων (ενώ το πληθυντικό πρόσωπο είναι καθαρά υποκατάστατο στο 100% των περιπτώσεων). Η χρήση του αρσενικού όταν αφορά άγνωστο πρόσωπο ή μεικτή ομάδα είναι μια πολύ παλιά σύμβαση. Φαντάζομαι πως όλο και κάποια γλώσσα θα έχει στην γραμματική της κάποιον μεικτό τύπο ή τύπο για άγνωστα πρόσωπα. Ανάλογη σύμβαση είναι και η χρήση ενικού για να αναφερθούμε σε κάτι που στην πραγματικότητα είναι πλήθος. Π.χ.: "ο άνθρωπος του 21ου αιώνα".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2013)

Philip, εφόσον με διαβεβαιώνεις ότι δεν βρίσκεις τίποτα παράξενο στη χρήση στη λεζάντα, πάω πάσο. Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε πάντως ότι σε κανένα από τα παραδείγματα χρήσης που έχουν τα λεξικά δεν υπάρχει νύξη σε άτομα που είναι ορατά, και ομολογουμένως εγώ πρώτη φορά το συνάντησα σε λεζάντα, γι' αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση. Δεν σχολίασα τον κανόνα του "they" γενικά.


----------



## Philip (Dec 25, 2013)

Ότι είναι ορατό το εικονιζόμενο πρόσωπο συμφωνώ, και αν μπορούσα να διευκρινίσω αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό θα έλεγα (95% πιθανότητα!) he ή she. Εφ' όσον όμως από τη φωτογραφία δεν είμαι *σίγουρος *αν πρόκειται για άνδρα ή γυναίκα, το they μου είναι προτιμότερο. Φαντάζομαι ότι κάπως έτσι σκέφτηκε και ο την λεζάνταν γράψας. :)

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους/ες/α!


----------



## Philip (Dec 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Άσχετα με το πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι -κι εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ κατά κόρον- είναι ραντομιά. Γιατί είναι πιο έγκυρο το να χρησιμοποιήσεις πληθυντικό για να αναφερθείς σε άγνωστο ενικό από το να χρησιμοποιήσεις αρσενικό; Και τα δυο συμβάσεις είναι, υποκατάστατα του ανύπαρκτου προσώπου που θα δήλωνε άγνωστο ενικό, με το δεύτερο να είναι και πραγματικά σωστό στο 50% των περιπτώσεων (ενώ το πληθυντικό πρόσωπο είναι καθαρά υποκατάστατο στο 100% των περιπτώσεων). Η χρήση του αρσενικού όταν αφορά άγνωστο πρόσωπο ή μεικτή ομάδα είναι μια πολύ παλιά σύμβαση. Φαντάζομαι πως όλο και κάποια γλώσσα θα έχει στην γραμματική της κάποιον μεικτό τύπο ή τύπο για άγνωστα πρόσωπα. Ανάλογη σύμβαση είναι και η χρήση ενικού για να αναφερθούμε σε κάτι που στην πραγματικότητα είναι πλήθος. Π.χ.: "ο άνθρωπος του 21ου αιώνα".



Αλλά η σύμβαση που είναι 50% σωστή είναι και εξ ορισμού 50% όχι σωστή, δηλ. λανθασμένη, ενώ η άλλη σύμβαση δεν είναι πότε λάθος ως προς το φύλο.:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2013)

Σωστά, αλλά το επιχείρημά μου είναι ότι και τα δυο είναι συμβάσεις όταν δεν ξέρουμε το φύλο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Σωστά, αλλά το επιχείρημά μου είναι ότι και τα δυο είναι συμβάσεις όταν δεν ξέρουμε το φύλο.



Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο «Οι μαθητές πρέπει να έχουν πάντα ένα μολύβι πρόχειρο» (καταλαβαίνουμε ότι εννοεί «οι μαθητές και οι μαθήτριες») και μια λεζάντα όπως «Μαθητής σκαρφαλώνει στο κοντάρι της σημαίας». Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, αν δεν ξέρεις (π.χ. λόγω αμφίεσης ή απόστασης) κατά πόσο πρόκειται για μαθητή ή μαθήτρια και αν τελικά αποδειχτεί ότι είναι μαθήτρια, η λεζάντα που λέει «μαθητής« είναι παραπλανητική επειδή δίνει την εντύπωση ότι γνωρίζεις το φύλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 25, 2013)

Γι' αυτό ανέφερα την σύμβαση χρήσης ενικού στην θέση πληθυντικού. Όπως: _Η συμπεριφορά του δασκάλου απέναντι στον μαθητή παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο στην εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία_. Προφανώς σε τέτοια χρήση δεν εννοούμε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο δάσκαλο και μαθητή, αναφερόμαστε σε πληθυντική έννοια χρησιμοποιώντας ενικό. Στην περίπτωση λεζάντας, στο παράδειγμά σου, θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Ο αναγνώστης θα σκεφτεί ότι πρόκειται για σύμβαση, εφόσον δεν είναι εμφανές το φύλο. Εκτός κι αν αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο στο δικό μου μυαλό. Τι να πω.


----------



## SBE (Dec 25, 2013)

Αν διαβάσετε το άρθρο που λινκάρω πιο πάνω θα δείτε πότε είναι γραμματικά σωστή και παλαιόθεν εδραιωμένη η χρήση και πότε είναι νεοτερισμός και οδηγεί σε συγχύσεις. Νομίζω ότι και οι φυσικοί ομιλητές της γλώσσας θα γέλαγαν με το εξής παράδειγμα από το άρθρο:


> “The *hero* has their reward”
> “The traveler has nowhere to lay their head”
> “A fisher*man* caught a talking fish that promised to give them anything they wanted.”



Κι ας πούμε ότι η ηρωίδα είναι λιγότερο συνηθισμένη από τον ήρωα κι έγινε το μπέρδεμα. Ο ψαράς όμως;


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Μα η διαφορά είναι ανάμεσα σε γενικό και ειδικό. Αν μιλήσεις γενικά για _ήρωα_, θα καταλάβω (ελπίζω να μου δίνεις να καταλάβω) ότι μιλάς για ήρωες και ηρωίδες. Όταν μιλάς για συγκεκριμένο ήρωα, περιμένω ότι θα πεις ήρωα μόνο τον άνδρα ήρωα της ιστορίας και ηρωίδα τη γυναίκα. Αυτή είναι η διαδεδομένη σύμβαση και, επομένως, στα παραδείγματα η επιλογή λέξης για άνδρα (hero, fisherman) κάνει αστείο συνδυασμό με τον πληθυντικό, όπως θα έκανε και με το his or her. To “The traveler has nowhere to lay their head” διαφέρει, μπερδεύει και το their με το ένα head, ουφ.

Αλλά με τη δεδομένη σύμβαση, στο «A walker pulls down his hood as he braves the stormy weather in Lyme Regis», εγώ θα καταλάβω ότι ο φωτογράφος ξέρει το φύλο του φωτογραφιζόμενου (ή της φωτογραφιζόμενης). Δεν θα θεωρήσω ότι δεν το ξέρει.


----------



## Philip (Dec 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι και οι φυσικοί ομιλητές της γλώσσας θα γέλαγαν με το εξής παράδειγμα από το άρθρο:
> “The hero has their reward”
> “The traveler has nowhere to lay their head”
> “A fisherman caught a talking fish that promised to give them anything they wanted.”
> ...



Με το πρώτο παράδειγμα θα έξυνα το κεφάλι μου, (θέλω πιο πολύ context).
Με το δεύτερο δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα
Το τρίτο το βρίσκω πολύ φυσικό. Πρόκειται για μια ιστορία για παιδιά ή κάνα λαϊκό διήγημα, και το informal ύφος ταιριάζει απόλυτα. Ούτε με το him/he δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

Δεν θα γέλαγα. Μήπως είμαι ο αγγλόφωνος Μήτσος (call me Mitch!):)


----------



## SBE (Dec 25, 2013)

Για στάσου βρε Φίλιπ, αφού λέει fisherman, όχι fisherwoman, fisherperson. Μας έχει ήδη πει το φύλο του ψαρά. 
Ομοίως, η ηρωίδα είναι heroine. Οπότε ήδη μας έχει πει το φύλο του ηρωικού προσώπου. Αλλά σε αυτό δεν επιμένω ιδιαίτερα, γιατί θεωρώ ότι αναφέρεται γενικά στους ήρωες.


----------



## Philip (Dec 25, 2013)

Ναι, ναι, ναι, το ξέρω πως λέει fisherman. Και όμως μου φαίνεται εντελώς φυσικό. Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα τις αντιδράσεις στην πρόταση αυτή, για μια στιγμή δεν μπορούσα να συνειδητοποιήσω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα!

Ίσως μια εξήγηση είναι ότι αφού ήδη το they μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε ενικό πρόσωπο στις γνωστές περιπτώσεις, η χρήση αρχίζει να ξαπλώνεται και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις και ίσως σε 100 χρόνια θα είναι δεκτή σαν κανονική αντωνυμία γ' προσώπου ενικού. (και ίσως όχι, βεβαια) Πάντως δεν έχω την αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει καμιά σύγκρουση έδω.

Από την άλλη μεριά, αν το BBC έλεγε σε σημερινό δελτίο ότι " the Queen said in their message today that ..." θα 'επαιρνα όρκο ότι το μήνυμα το είχαν εκφωνήσει και άλλοι. 

Ξέρω και μια γυναίκα που υπηρετούσε πρόεδρος ενός τοπικού φιλανθρωπικού οργανισμού που επέμενε να τη προσφωνάzουμε chairman, όταν οι πιο πολιτικοκορρεκτάδες ήθελαν chairwoman ή απλώς chair.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Philip said:


> Ξέρω και μια γυναίκα που υπηρετούσε πρόεδρος ενός τοπικού φιλανθρωπικού οργανισμού που επέμενε να τη προσφωνάzουμε chairman, όταν οι πιο πολιτικοκορρεκτάδες ήθελαν chairwoman ή απλώς chair.



Υποψιάζομαι ότι γνωρίζεις και την lord mayor.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...η-γιατί-μιλέδη&p=205899&viewfull=1#post205899


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2014)

*Herstory books*

A pressing matter has been brought to our attention by the team in Basement Labyrinth, as they comb final proof sheets for rogue commas in preparation for the new edition of _The TLS Reviewer’s Handbook_. They have sent up the following sample sentences, with the request: “Quid faciam?”

If a novelist spends on average two years on a book, how much money does she need in order to live comfortably? The cost of living might oblige her to share living space. Each writer is expected to solve the problem in her own way.

We have been pondering the issue of the non-gender-specific pronoun since reading a piece about interviews in the _New Yorker_ website. The author, Hannah Rosefield, quoted a contemporary novelist on the subject of the interview form: “A writer’s life is in his work, and that is the place to find him”. _His_ work? _Him_? Ms Rosefield offered no resistance to the conservative usage, but responded in kind when making her own generalizations. Speaking of a recently published collection of interviews. She remarked: “Too often the profiles read as if the writer is sitting alone … in her glamorous apartment”. Turning to the onstage interview, before an audience, she observed: “What people really want to know is what it is that the writer does that enables her to transform ordinary words … into art”. _Her_ apartment? _Her_ art?

In Ms Rosefield’s first statement, the indefinite article would have served as well. In the second, “him or her” would not have offended the ear, whereas in the original sentence quoted about “a writer’s life”, “him or her” at the end would have done. The writer —Joyce Carol Oats— chose to avoid it, by using the conventionally neuter “him”. The new convention is to regard this usage as sexist. Ms Rosefield’s “her” has a political purpose.

Ms Rosefield begins her discussion with Henry James being interviewed in 1904; she dates the birth of the modern interview to E. M. Forster’s mild grilling by the _Paris Review_ in 1953, and ends by citing an imaginary interview with J. P. Eckermann by Gore Vidal. Roland Barthes is quoted along the way. Ms Rosefield would like to see inside Peter Carey’s apartment. We learn that Haruki Murakami gets up at 4 am. None of these guys sits alone in her glamorous apartment or explains what enables her to transform words into art.

What to do? As always, we advise consulting the _Handbook _(if you can find a acopy. “When sound permits, use use ‘he or she’; sometimes, “they” is suitable; when sound or other factors prohibit either, resort to tradition.”

TLS January 17, 2014


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2014)

...
history / herstory, theirstory
histrionics / herstrionics, theirstrionics
histogenesis / hertogenesis, histolysis / hertolysis, histogram / hertogram, Hispanic / Herpanic
histeria [sic] / herpanic, hissing / herring: theirstory, theirstrionics, all over again


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## pontios (Dec 18, 2021)

Should they?


----------

